# Alternative Servitor Minis?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm looking for some alternative minis to use as Servitors, not a huge fan of the squishiness of the GW ones. The FW Thallax could do the job but I'd like to canvas other options as well.

Even just ideas for conversion bases would be helpful. I'm kinda stuck.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Take a necron and a IG, mix and max, add a bunch of guitar string cables.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

+1

I am doing Necron + IG bits and I'm also toying with the idea of using Tau Drones as well, just for something different.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I've also just found these which would be AWESOME !

Forge World - MECHANICUM THALLAX COHORT


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mega nob bodies with large weapon replacements instead of arms for the heavy weapons(mine has a plasma cannon.) Another option is a weedy steampunk style weapon controller wired to a self propelled weapon of some kind(I have seen one with a plasma cannon mounted on sentinel legs linking it to the control servitor. One other I used was a chaos marine tank crew torso mounted on tracks, with the weapon mounted on one arm and targeting equipment on the other. I will look for some photos. I also used fantasy ogres with weapons replacing their arms and suitable bionic additions. The last one shows the tracked servitor at the back. Poor shot really but I have realised that there are literally hundreds of my models that I don't have decent photos of.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I've also just found these which would be AWESOME !
> 
> Forge World - MECHANICUM THALLAX COHORT


Yea they are my back up for if I have no alternatives. Such nice minis.



shaantitus said:


> Mega nob bodies with large weapon replacements instead of arms for the heavy weapons(mine has a plasma cannon.) Another option is a weedy steampunk style weapon controller wired to a self propelled weapon of some kind(I have seen one with a plasma cannon mounted on sentinel legs linking it to the control servitor. One other I used was a chaos marine tank crew torso mounted on tracks, with the weapon mounted on one arm and targeting equipment on the other. I will look for some photos.


Hadn't thought of the Mega Nobs. I know the image about the Plasma Cannon and Servitor. It was in WD years ago around the time the GK's first got a dex. It has Coteaz on the front. If you could find those photos that would be awesome.

Well last night I ordered some Sentinel Plasma Cannons off Ebay and got a few bits from B&K and am going to take a shot at using some Ogyrns I have lying around.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

One more to add. Micro art studio Iron brotherhood.
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/images/Bratherhood_Of_Steel_LTRU02_1.jpg


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a few servitor's I made. They are mostly Cadian parts with added wires and Necromunda Pit Slave arms. The Plasma cannons are old Devastator metal ones and the Heavy Bolters are From the Imperial Guard heavy weapon sprue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work there son, both converted and painted well. I imagine those arms are hard to find now!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think necrons would be your best bet honestly. Just swap out heads with human ones. (cadians with breather masks would look cool and the occasional arm swap here and there and then give them robes to cover any imperfections. Not clean robes mind you tattered and torn robes that have shown centuries of use . I wouldn't really go with the mechanicum troops as they don't look like anything the Imperium would produce, more akin to tau or eldar honestly. but that is just my opinion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would also keep an eye on FW, i expect we are going to see alot more Mechanicum stuff in the future,but if your looking for something in the meantime i would look towards maybe the empire flagellents as good starting point, human,robed,plastic and some excellent stuff like sewn up mouths and bare arms for converting. Also possibly look are some of the dark eldar stuff, they have some nice bio mechanical integrated stuff that could work.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I started work on some alternative "servitors" today, using WHF Orges as a base: this is what I have do far:




























Still very WIP obviously.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If youve got spare bits id suggest adding mechanical bits to the legs and body (Unless you want to try you hand at sculpting). i love the idea of using WHF Orges for the servitors.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've got a while lot of necron and DE Talos bits that I got from Bits and Kits and I'll fitting them to their backs etc make them look all cyborgish.


----------

